# Edge Memo. for the Stefan Poachmann Method



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 31, 2007)

The method that I am using; Orient Corners, Permute Corners, Permute edges.

I'm in the process of learning blindfold solving using the method shown above.
I've learned how to orient and permute the corners with ease. 
But now I come to the permuting edges part, I like the idea of skipping orientation of them but the memo., using a story is a little too, advanced for me.

I've heard of another way using letters, but I find that idea horrible.

I was thinking of something along the lines of: R6..
This means the RD edge piece, R=Right side 6=as if you were facing it, the clocks time for that edge piece(12, 3, 6, 9, in that order.)

Well, thats just my idea.
I would like to hear yours


----------



## joey (Dec 31, 2007)

My idea is to check the "Memory methods" thread. 
You aren't using the Pochmann method. That is Permute corners and permute edges, no orientation.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 31, 2007)

OHH. Sorry, then what is this method>?


----------



## joey (Dec 31, 2007)

A hybrid method.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh ok, well, any other ways to memorize the edges?


----------



## joey (Dec 31, 2007)

joey said:


> My idea is to check the "Memory methods" thread.



My idea is to check the "Memory methods" thread.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, I'll check there..


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 8, 2008)

whats wrong with using letters? i use Old pochamnn for the WHOLE solve and i have gotten 1:31 and 1:32 using letters for memo. it gets easier with practice, so dont ditch it right away man


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I'm still waiting for my first BLD solve


----------



## pajodaep (Jan 10, 2008)

my bld method is Pochmann's piece by piece - corner orientation, corner permutation, then combined corner orientation and permutation. i also use letters for the combined edge orientation and permutation (A to X), but i find it hard to memorize. will the memorization be easier if i separate the orientation and permutation?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 10, 2008)

Please rephrase this, I didn't get it..


> corner orientation, corner permutation, then combined corner orientation and permutation


----------



## Aub227 (Jan 11, 2008)

My bld method is also Pochmann's old method. I average around 2:45, with a best of 1:55. I've been experimenting with freestyle 3 cycle edges (straight permute edges, no orienting. I'll work on corners next). Much more efficient, but it's tough to get used to. Anyway, as of now, I visually memorize corners, and for edges, I pair up single syllable words, then take those 2 words and get a picture in my head. For example, my top is yellow and my front is orange. Buffer is UF. So, if the edge cubie in UF is the FL edge (orange/green = 'OG' = Ogie, that little girl from the cartoon Magilla Gorilla = *'kid'*) and the cubie in the FL needs to go to BR (red/blue = 'RB' = red blood cells = *'blood'*). So as I memorize this, I tap the cubies and think 'kid'/'blood', and just keep a picture of a kid covered in blood in my head. Then when executing, the set up move is is L'R', then just do your 3 edge perm, and then undo your setup moves. After a while you get used to it and just know that OG is 'kid' and RB is 'blood', then seeing the picture is second nature, and while your hands are executing the cycle, you are already thinking of the next picture in your head and what your set up moves need to be. Eventually you get used to making a picture of the various combination of the edges. Well, it's worked for me thus far, but there is definitely a lot of room for improvement. HTH, Auburn


----------



## Kristoffer (Jan 11, 2008)

I use the old Pochmann method. visually memo for CO and CP and numbers for edges. I also do find it easier to orient the edges aswell


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, I just think edge memo and edge permutation/orientation with the Poachmann method is quite hard.
I'm trying to learn the 3 cycle method, but don't quite understand how it works.
A VIDEO tutorial would be nice, just because I'm not that good with guides.


----------



## pajodaep (Jan 12, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Please rephrase this, I didn't get it..
> 
> 
> > corner orientation, corner permutation, then combined corner orientation and permutation



oh, sorry, i meant combined edge orientation and permutation.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 12, 2008)

Ahh.. so can you give me an example of it then?


----------

